# When Scientists Scanned Below The Antarctic Ice, They Found A Secret That Could Change Our Future



## Prairie dog (Feb 12, 2021)

When Scientists Scanned Below The Antarctic Ice, They Found A Secret That Could Change Our Future​
https://atlanticmirror.com/anthropo..._DESKTOP_DZ&utm_term=6535383&l=a&as=302&asv=1


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Per the beginning of the article,

Denman glacier-we now know that* this valley reaches far below sea level – some 11,500 feet to be exact. In fact, it’s the deepest point ever discovered on the surface of the Earth.*

the deepest known point on land was located thousands of miles away, on the edge of the Dead Sea. But at only 1,355 feet below sea level, this is nothing compared to the canyon beneath the Denman Glacier.


----------

